

Live Demo: Steelhive Carbon – Domain Visualization and Management - w-p
https://www.steelhive.com

======
w-p
We've released a live demo of Carbon, our LDAP visualization and management
web application. It's running on Amazon with a Samba 4 domain.

Try it out and enjoy! (Chrome, Safari, and Opera only)

